# How do Dunhill Cabinettas Stack up?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Have had the privledge of smoking:

Atados
Cabinettas
Mojitas
Estupendos
Malecons
Tubos

(Thanks you know who you are)

Malecons for me are # 1. Similar taste to mohita but longer. MMMM.
Mojita is # 2
Cabinetta is # 3 but sometimes # 1 when they are on. 
Tubos nice richly flavored cigar from the first puff
Atados can be a great cigar as well.
Estupendos tend to be a bit mild and less filling than I think they should.

Reading "between the lines" in MRN you realize he has many many favorite cigars. Appears that the author is implying in a size favorite as well as situational favorites. (Pre Prandle - had to look that one up) 

Such fine cigars. Like them better than Davi's most of the time. Then you smoke a flyer. Which in this case was a 70's Raphael Gonzales vitola C for me. Unbelievably different cigar. Unique flavors like the Punch Nectare. (Jack you are a bad man for letting us smoke these)






















The smart alec look at me version of this post follows so for those offended please stop looking now.
















Was bored so tried to see how many I could stack up... 



2 x 2 seemed best, got tippy at 44 so I stopped. 

Cigar **** haters... My Apologies.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Cigar Jenga!  

What's the number to Milton Bradley? :r 


:ms NCRM


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

you sick sick man.........something i doubt i would ever see in my lifetime, and you're using them as lincoln logs.:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

:r :r :r :r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

things get a little boring at the office today dave?

Hey next time you feel the urge to play games with your cigars call me up.

I'd just love to play a rousing game of hide and seek with a couple of your cabs.

Of course whoever finds the cabs gets to keep them obviously so you'd best think of good hiding spots now!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Cigar Jenga!
> 
> What's the number to Milton Bradley? :r
> 
> :ms NCRM


I say to really make it challenging, you have to light them.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

:r

If you tip them over, does that mean I get to keep the ones that fall?


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

*How do Dunhill Cabinettas Stack up?*

Don't really know..but send me one each of the Dunhills and I'll be more than happy to offer my opinion!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Addressing the first part and not paying any attention to the smart ass part LOL I have smoked the Estupendo, Cabinetta, Atados and the Mojito.



> Malecons for me are # 1. Similar taste to mohita but longer. MMMM.
> Mohita is # 2
> Cabinetta is # 3 but sometimes # 1 when they are on.
> Atados can be a great cigar as well.
> Estupendos tend to be a bit mild and less filling than I think they should.


Without having had the Malecon, I would have to agree with your assessment. I have had the "on" and "off" Cabinetta's and when they are on, it's a very hard cigar to beat, but when off, it wouldn't even make the list. The Atados I have had I must admit have not had my entire attention and/or were smoked in a less than conducive environment to give them their due.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

SOB!!!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> The smart alec look at me version of this post follows so for those offended please stop looking now.
> 
> Was bored so tried to see how many I could stack up...
> 
> ...


You are one sick man Dave!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

That is the stuff dreams are made of, at least my dreams.:u


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like they stack pretty good!!

I guess it's all relative :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Tough day at the office huh? Jeez, you even make me sick! LMAO!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Have had the privledge of smoking:
> 
> Atados
> Cabinettas
> ...


Your a trip Dave..lol.


Rock Star said:


> *Like Dave said, "here we have a Dunhill Cabinetta and everyone is goo goo over the RG, That tells ya something"*


Vitola C that is.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry, I only know about some Mojitos, estupido, *******..etc.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

After you smoke them all, you could string the bands together to put on your x-mas tree...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Geez! 



You bastige!

ATL


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

You don't by chance need a helper around the office do you?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

smoked them all, and my fav is still the Malecon.
Oh, and BTW, it's MOJITO!

PS Dave: Didn't you also smoke the Tubo? I swore I gave one to you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> smoked them all, and my fav is still the Malecon.
> *Oh, and BTW, it's MOJITO*!
> 
> PS Dave: Didn't you also smoke the Tubo? I swore I gave one to you.


Nag nag nag! :r

We traded. Your cigars for those pictures of Franklin. 

Forgot about those. Probably above the Atados. Those were good. Have some somewhere.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> things get a little boring at the office today dave?
> 
> Hey next time you feel the urge to play games with your cigars call me up.
> 
> ...


Just be careful when he asks you to play "Hide the Petit Corona"!! :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Just be careful when he asks you to play "Hide the Petit Corona"!! :r


Hey that's Double Robusto my hammock living friend. :bx :r

At least in the mirror.. whats it say there at the bottom? Objects in the mirror may appear larger than they actually.... Aw shoot ok Petite corona.

BTW happy 800 bud.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Cabinetta we passed at 3AM Saturday might be the best cigar a ever (partially) smoked...unreal. :dr


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Just be careful when he asks you to play "Hide the Petit Corona"!! :r


eeek gad dave plays those kinda games? I thought tom was the only one!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> eeek gad dave plays those kinda games? I thought tom was the only one!


Sure, pop your head in once in a while and call me out of the closet! 

Blake, how's that B&M job going? The owner didn't ask to show you the special "Irish" cigar, did he? :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

:r :r

Dave, rarely do I laught out loud when reading a post. You made me do just that. Thanks


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

if youstacked the 3x3 or 4x4 we could play a version of Janga with the sticks. 

The person that collapses the stack - has to A) add a stick or B) smoke the stick that caused the pile to fall - I would be able to play in the B) of the game with you. The guys you hang with could probably play in the A) version. :r :r 

Neat picture - but like you said to Sam, don't you have work to do?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Think that's imaginative? You should see what he does with the Estupendos...LMAO!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

SICK!

but it is a AWESOME picture :r ONLY DAVE....


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

nice rack ...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Sure, pop your head in once in a while and call me out of the closet!
> 
> Blake, how's that B&M job going? The owner didn't ask to show you the special "Irish" cigar, did he? :r


praise God he didn't, but the owner does have quite an attractive daughter who ...

well we won't go there. If he for some reason stumbles across this site, I'd be a dead man.

Hell, I'm still a dead man if he stumbles across this site. The Photoshop thread would be the end of my job real fast haha.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> Hell, I'm still a dead man if he stumbles across this site. The Photoshop thread would be the end of my job real fast haha.


Nevermind the photoshops, the actual pictures you posted would get you fired and put in jail in some states.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Nevermind the photoshops, the actual pictures you posted would get you fired and put in jail in some states.


ack, guessing you're talkin about the bikini picture

you know theres a funny story that goes along with that.

anyone that wanna chime in on that?

pnoon? virtualsmitty?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> ack, guessing you're talkin about the bikini picture
> 
> you know theres a funny story that goes along with that.
> 
> ...


Oh no you didn't!!

Blake busts out Peter and Joe! Hanging with Blake in his bikini?

I, for one, would like to hear this "funny" story.....  :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Oh no you didn't!!
> 
> Blake busts out Peter and Joe! Hanging with Blake in his bikini?
> 
> I, for one, would like to hear this "funny" story.....  :r


Not so sure I want to, the mental imagery is bad enough!!:r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Have had the privledge of smoking:
> 
> Was bored so tried to see how many I could stack up...
> 
> ...


um uh I bid 1.00


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> um uh I bid 1.00


I'll raise it to 1K.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Im glad those didnt fall, it would have been bad to hurt any


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Oh no you didn't!!
> 
> Blake busts out Peter and Joe! Hanging with Blake in his bikini?
> 
> I, for one, would like to hear this "funny" story.....  :r


No, I wasn't hanging out with them in a bikini... but they were hanging out with each other, and well.

I'll just let them tell the story hahahaa (trust me, I mean it's in no way shape or form flattering to me.)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like thats a tall stack !


----------



## Buster (Aug 25, 2006)

i should try that with my Don Candido 508's


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Buster said:


> i should try that with my Don Candido 508's


Too easy such a short stack. Nice cigar. Had my first last weekend from the dark lord. (Thanks again!)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Too easy such a short stack.


:r

Busted, Buster!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> pnoon? virtualsmitty?


:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> pnoon? virtualsmitty?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


>


oh come on. dont play like you dont know!
this story is centered completely around you hahaha


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> oh come on. dont play like you dont know!
> this story is centered completely around you hahaha


Old guys not only suck, they forget $hit, too.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Old guys not only suck, they forget $hit, too.


********WARNING*********

This picture contains graphic material which may not be suited for children, work, or anyones eyes for that matter.

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

Does this jog your memory?

(Man I really didn't want to bring this back. I swear this picture is gonna get me banned or something from here)

That help? hahaha


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> That help? hahaha


Sure. I remember the picture. u u 
Not sure what it has to do with me.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Sure. I remember the picture. u u
> Not sure what it has to do with me.


Hahahaha. I couldn't dare say. it'd be far too humiliating. lol


----------



## PartagasSerieDNo4 (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Cabinetta
2. Mojito
3. Tubos
4. Atados

I have some Estupendos but I haven't smoked yet I haven't had a Malecon. Anyone want to do a trade for one?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

PartagasSerieDNo4 said:


> 1. Cabinetta
> 2. Mojito
> 3. Tubos
> 4. Atados
> ...


...
I am 100% with PSD4...
Especially on the Malecon...which is on my dream list.


----------



## PartagasSerieDNo4 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey, Bruce, didn't know you were here too. We need to score some Malecons. On another note, I had a Davi DP the other day that was just outstanding.



Bruce5 said:


> ...
> I am 100% with PSD4...
> Especially on the Malecon...which is on my dream list.


----------

